# Newbie ? about what to look for in pedigree



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Like several others on here, I'm looking to bring a Golden into my life and am new to the breeder world. It was suggested that I look to pedigrees for not only health but general temperament to find a line that would fit my lifestyle. 

How does one go about doing that? Health is quite obvious but the other one has me baffled. 

DH and I are looking for a furry family member with the typical golden temperament. We plan to do regular "family pet" obedience but I'm also interested in bonding with my dog through some more advanced tricks (not agility or competition). We don't want a field golden or one that needs to a constant job to do. We are active and understand exercise is a major part of the gig. However, we don't have acres of land for free roam, so we want a dog who can relax when the situation calls for it. I also want an everywhere dog - meaning that I will take it to my family and friends' houses (they ALL have dogs), on camping trips, up to our lake house, to the dog friendly outdoor cafe down the street from my house, to the dog beach, etc. 

I realize 99% of this is done through training, but is there a way to discern certain temperament tendencies through pedigree?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Temperament is very important and it does have inherited components. Discuss your concerns with anyone you contact. You're lucky to have a lot of excellent breeders in your region. Have you contacted anyone with local Golden Retriever Clubs? or check grca.org for some local contacts? I want my Golden to look and act like a Golden, I would look for a breeder who has obedience and conformation titles in their close pedigree. Conformation titles come before the dogs' names and performance titles come after. It takes a lot of time and effort for breeders to title their dogs in both venues but it tells you that they are paying attention to a very well rounded dog. That does not mean that breeders who only focus on one aspect are ignoring others, but for people who are new or inexperienced, it helps you narrow down your candidates more quickly. Use the search feature at the top of the page to search old threads on similar subjects "obedience breeders" "breeders in Wisconsin" etc. You could also try and see if some of the nice dogs whose owners participate on this forum have any litters being sired this winter. 

Welcome to Tito's Website! this guy has a great reputation here for being an all around dog. You might contact his owner and ask if he has puppies due anytime soon. She is a member of this forum and is well thought of.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The Malagold and Derspinna kennels are both in Kalamazoo, MI. They both have more show style dogs that are less likely to need jobs. I know a Derspinna pup who is about seven months now and is the sweetest boy, very laid back but still a silly Golden puppy, he is going to have TONS of coat though when he grows up.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The puppies in every litter are a bit different. No "show" litter will have all pups be show quality pups. Personally I let a breeder know what I'm looking for and let them pick a pup for me. They know the personalities of their pups far better than I can know in a few minutes of watching. So tell the breeder exactly what you stated above and you will get the best possible choice for your lifestyle.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Would someone mind showing example of "Conformation titles come before the dogs' names and performance titles come after." from Kristy's reply? I sometimes get tripped up with dogs' names because they can be pretty long and I'm not sure what is Conformation title and what is just the pup's name. 

Also, I just found out that my in-laws' golden retriever is from Malagold and that dog definitely knows how to relax! 

Thanks for you all your help everyone. I can't imagine how people did this before the internet.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Some performance titles come in front of the name. Conformation titles come in front. In AKC - Ch is champion. GCh is grand champion. You'll have to look up the specifics on how points are awarded it would take too long to write it out here. If the conformation was in UKC or Intl or CKC, they will say in front of the title, in front of the name. 

Performance title in front can be OTCH - obedience trial champion (AKC), HIT - high in trial, I know I'm forgetting some of them.

Hunt test titles from NAHRA come in front of the name. SR for started retriever and on from that.

Field trial titles from AKC come in front of the name. FC for field trial champion. AFC for amateur field trial champion. These 2 titles are super hard to get.

If you click on the names in my signature you'll go to my dogs pages on K9data. You'll see their pedigree with the various titles of their parents, etc. had. I think Lucy's is probably the better one to look at.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! This is very helpful.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I would also highly recommend Malagold. Connie's dogs have amazing temperaments, calm, sweet, loving, confident, etc. They are very easy to train, but don't need a job (other than official feet warmer). I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

In looking for nice temperaments, the TDI and new AKC Therapy Dog title, as well as CGCA and CGC give little clues that the dog is well-mannered and someone's real pet rather than a kennel dog. A CH /TDI is a really nice combination to see. 

Then specifically for a recommendation, Pat Quinn is a great resource for all things golden. She has the only GCH/MH golden in the history of the breed Stoney: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=153141, and he has a wonderful happy temperament. He was recently bred to a pretty My Buddy Golden- not sure what other litters are due, but here is the contact information. Pat has some neat articles on raising a puppy on Everythinggolden,com 

Everlore Golden Retrievers
Pat Quinn
Bloomington, IL USA 61704 
[email protected]
Everlore


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is a nice inclusive listing of AKC and GRCA titles and their placement. 

What's New at Gaylan's Golden Retrievers, home of beautiful, working golden retrievers for home and sport since 1979

Commonly used abbreviations listed are actually honorifics and are not titles.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Linda,
Thanks for that link. I remember staring at a bunch of pedigrees of my last puppy's pedigree and taking forever to figure out what they all were.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you Tahnee. That link is SUPER helpful.

And thank you Ljilly28 for the reference. I will be calling her very soon.


----------

